# ammonia high



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

well.. like 3 weeks ago all of my levels spiked.. and fuckin freaked me out cause i had just got me new fish.. iv gotten nitrite and nitrate back to 0 but the ammonia.. is like.. always there.. i cant get rid of it.. iv tried ammo lock and other sh*t to get rid of it and no go.. wtf is wrong :/

iv done small water changes every other day its still freaking there.. i dont think the kits bad cause iv tested my tap water and my other tank and thoes are both 0


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

you added new fish.... let the bacteria catch up since the bio load has increased.

only advice i can give you, your fish will be fine but don't let the ammonia get to high.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Also, ammolock will degrade your ammonia but it will still test positive to some extent. So, some of the ammonia you are detecting might actually be detoxified already.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

its possible you don't have enough filtration. what are you useing right now?


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

filstar xp3 and a wetdry on a 135 gallon


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

rufus said:


> Also, ammolock will degrade your ammonia but it will still test positive to some extent. So, some of the ammonia you are detecting might actually be detoxified already.


 Amo lock is a Ion Exchange Resin... Pretty much useless in solving any problems in a tank...

Just do some water changes and let the bacteria have enough time to catch up.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Void said:


> filstar xp3 and a wetdry on a 135 gallon


 that should be plenty, guess it just needs time to catch up


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

how many gallons of bioballs do you think there is in your wetdry?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Ammolock will degrade your ammonia but it will still test positive.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Noe said:


> Ammolock will degrade your ammonia but it will still test positive.


 it doesnt do anything to Amonia (NH3), Only Amonium (NH4)..


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i dunno how many gallons of bioballs.. the thing is stuffed full though the wetdry is rated for a 125 gallon i figured thatd be enough with the xp3


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Noe said:
> 
> 
> > Ammolock will degrade your ammonia but it will still test positive.
> ...


 No, you're thinking of Ammo-Chips-like ion-exchange resins. Ammo-lok is a liquid that dechlorinates water and somehow detoxifies ammonia. It should work at any pH.

The water tests will still indicate the presence of the ammonia and it's possible that the dechlorinator itself may give a false-positive reading for ammonia. You may need to ask DonH for specifics about that.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

oh, ok.. thanks,


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

just keep doing water changes and wait for the bacteria to catch up since you added a new fish. keep testing it and if it gets higher than you need to start worring. if it stays the same and start going down than you know you are set.


----------

